
Physicist proposes solution for spherical aberration - pzs
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-08-physicists-year-old-optical-problem.html
======
ColinWright
Pretty sure this is the discussion on the topic:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20369960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20369960)

There are a few extra comments here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20641380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20641380)

Also submitted, the same story from other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20637599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20637599)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20646738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20646738)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20649396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20649396)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20650216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20650216)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20653761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20653761)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20654067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20654067)

